# Draw your bettas!



## Yoggiecast (Feb 25, 2016)

So...here's mine!Now I wanna see everyone else's drawing of their bettas


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I envy those who can draw accurate pictures of their bettas. I tend to draw only what I want to see, not what I actually see. That makes my pictures inaccurate & it usually bugs me to the point that I scrap the picture.


----------



## Yoggiecast (Feb 25, 2016)

How do I delete this thread?I don't like making others feel bad


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

Hey, don't feel badly! Your drawing is lovely and there very well may be others who enjoy drawing and might share theirs, too. I can't crochet, but I much enjoyed the share that someone did of their crochet'd betta


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

This is one that I drew on the whiteboard at work. His name is Fishy The Betta


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I usually draw better if I am sitting in front of an image, but this is a betta I drew on my husband's back when I was bored. I think I did pretty good for going by memory.


----------



## Shortnsweet (Sep 16, 2015)

Not very good but it was fun to do!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Aww, I didn't mean badly. Just meant that I loved your work & wouldn't be able to do this myself!


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I made little drawings of my Bettas for my signature.. Does that count?


----------



## NeroBubbles (Jan 17, 2017)

*Eh???*

I'm newwwe soooooooo how do I make my own post??? And how do I include photos!


----------

